# Pull-up/chin-up bar for home use.



## K-Rod

Hi all,

Can anyone recommend a decent pull-up/chin-up bar that would be suitable for a home gym please?

Thanks!


----------



## small for now

i think www.dolphinfitness.co.uk sells then, cant remember but i think they did


----------



## justin case

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bodymax-CF360-Deluxe-Power-Tower/dp/B001DUW50Y/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348585000&sr=8-3

why not get something like this?...the bars that expand in a door frame are so low you have to bend your legs up to your chest when doing pull ups.


----------



## K-Rod

Cheers guys I'll have a look. I've got a gym in my garage so I'm potentially looking for something that I can bolt to the wall.


----------



## dt36

I have just bought this on Ebay, and it should be here tomorrow:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHIN-BAR-Pull-Up-dip-Station-Wall-Mounted-PRO-RED-/220910352280?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item336f487798

My plan is to feed it up through the trusses in my garage and then bolt it to a short scaffold plank. This way, I spread the weight even though they are heavy roof/floor trusses, and it should stop any bounce.


----------



## K-Rod

Looks good, you'll have to let me know what you think of it.


----------



## The Cheese

I've got one of these: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00376I6G4

Leaves minimal marks on the doorframe and is nice and sturdy.


----------



## dt36

Chin up bar arrived today and fair play it feels good. I am currently 14st 9ib and it it took my weight no problem. Width is good for wide grip chins, and narrow palm facing was also very comfortable.

I have bolted it to two loose roof trusses, and then spread these across three fixed trusses. They were then screwed down to keep them solid. Picture below should explain this a bit better. All in all though, this is a nice bit of kit...


----------



## DianabolLecter

This is the bomb http://power-bar.co.uk/ and holds me at 230lbs, folds away and goes up in 2 seconds.


----------



## romadose

the power2bar looks wicked, will def try that out.


----------



## 4NT5

DianabolLecter said:


> This is the bomb http://power-bar.co.uk/ and holds me at 230lbs, folds away and goes up in 2 seconds.


All types of this style pull up bar that fits around a door frame do not fit all door frames and are only suitable on 'new build' type houses/flats.

If you live in an older style building with concrete walls then the chances are this pull up bar won't fit


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Google iron gym. Got mine off eBay for about a tenner. It rocks


----------



## bobby1976

Guys

What do ou think about this stuff, never seen before?

It does n't take much room

http://www.barre-de-traction.fr/


----------

